# How do I fix my old GI Joe rubber band inside the torso?



## Emirikol (Oct 28, 2008)

I just dug out my old GI Joes from the 80's to hand them over to my son.  Unfortunately, many of the rubber bands inside their torso's are brittle or even broken (and then they fall in half).

Anyone have any tips on how to fix the rubber bands or how to keep the legs on but still flexible (so they can fit in the jeep, etc.)?

Thanks,

Jay H
YO JOE!


----------



## Angrydad (Oct 28, 2008)

If they're like the GI Joes I had when I was a kid, all you need to do is unscrew that little screw in their back, then you go to a hardware store and get more little black rubber O-rings. It's pretty straightforward, really.


----------



## megamania (Oct 28, 2008)

As above but I was thinking rubber bands but the 0-rings sound like a better idea.   Thumbs up.

boy.... if I still had my Snakeyes and Destro figures..... and my orginal Starwars figures and my Mego Hulk and Spider-man 8 inch toys....  good memories.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 28, 2008)

That reminds me of how I used to mix and match GI JOE parts back when I was 7...


----------



## Stormborn (Oct 31, 2008)

How To Do It.  In case you needed more detail.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Nov 2, 2008)

I seem to recall waaaaay back in the day one of my parents was able to attach the o-ring almost surgically, using a needle or something like that.  (I don't think they noticed the screw in the back)

But this seemed to be kind of hard, and I suspect Dad rolled a 20 on his second or third attempt.

Brad


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember shooting my GI Joe with a .22. One hit to the chest and all his arms and legs popped off at once. It was a huge surprise, as I hadn't known what kept them attached.


----------



## megamania (Nov 30, 2008)

Piratecat said:


> I remember shooting my GI Joe with a .22. One hit to the chest and all his arms and legs popped off at once. It was a huge surprise, as I hadn't known what kept them attached.




LOL! 

I remember doing the same thing to my Mego Hulk figure.  I tied him to a small 2 inch thick tree and fired at him.  The tree was cut in two before the hulk "died" with about 15 direct hits.  


wow... I was a violent child.....


----------

